# I need help, I need to create a database for Donation



## Carla carla

Charity Donation for Blood

Table 1 Data of Patient
Table 2 Data of Donor
Table 3 Data of Blood Bank

I need to assign primary key and build relationships and create a form
Its my first time, I dont know how.

Please help
Than kyou.


----------



## ranman256

tPatients tbl:
*PatientID  (autonum)
FirstN
LastN
etc...

tDonor tbl:
*DonorID  (autonum)
PatientID   (long)
DonateDate  (date)
etc...


tBloodBank tbl:   not sure what this does, it is for storing blood?
*BloodID (autonum)


----------



## welshgasman

If you are that inexperienced, then perhaps look for something you could adapt, or just use as is?



			access donation database - Google Search


----------

